# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  يجب منع الحضري من ..............

## أب ظرف

*@
#
#
#
#
#
#
#
#
#
  يجب منع الحضري من شرف الاحتفال بحصولنا على كأس الممتاز ان شاء الله وحتى لا نضع اي انجاز في صحيفته  و طبعاً هو ح يحاول ولكن يجب تجاهله ......... تماما
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كدى اول نشيل الممتاز مع هؤلاء الذين يجرجرون ارجهلم فى الملعب

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لسه قدامنا خطاوى للممتاز
لكن



الحضرى لينا معاهو صرفة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نحنا ناخد الممتاز وبعدين نتحاسب مع الحضري او غيره
مصلحة المريخ هي الاهم الان والهدف الاول والاخير هو الحصول على الممتاز والكاس وكله اصبح قريب من المنال بس عايز تركيز وترتيب مهم جدا
*

----------


## محمد star

*انشاء الله اول نشيل الممتاز والباقى كلو هين
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------

